# what do you consider the prettiest missa of ancient lore ars antiqua-renaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I could put a list of 10 missa of my choice but im still sick since a weak i could a bad cold
so i feel weaken and num because of cough syrrop, so im wndering what you guys would pick as
your top 5 or top 10 greatest missa... i presume* Guillaume de Machaut messe de notre dame* among 
your choice of quality missa.

Have a nice day folks at TC, tobe honnest at first i did not think mutch of missa or mass if you preffered, but it grown on me, it's good for karma and kinda healing the soul(in some way i dont know).This is how i feel , perhaps it sound a bit corny, but im not here to lie.

:tiphat: cheers!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

darn it posted 3 time , what the hell have i done this is the wright post dont deleted this one Operators.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

thanks you Op's


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

1. Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
2. Ockeghem: Missa Mi mi
3. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
4. Gombert: Missa Sur tous regrets 
5. Obrecht: Missa Malheur me bat
6. Victoria: Requiem
7. Ockeghem: Requiem
8. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
9. Palestrina: Missa Spem in alium
10. Byrd: Mass for 5 voices


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you very mutch mister Chordalrock seem like a wonderfull list, i will have to investigate the following aforede mention, i knew someone would put Dufay :missa L'homme arme one of my favorite too.Thnaks again buddy


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Isn't Ars antiqua to Renaissance is a bit too long a period? Can we really compare Machaut and Palestrina?

Anyway, I haven't heard even 15% of the most important masses I guess, but I really like Ockeghem's Missa Prolationum (yes, as music, not just as contrapuntal exercise - can't understand why people sometimes refer to it as "just for the eyes"), Byrd's 4- and 5- voice masses, and yes, Machaut's Mass was a revelation when I first heard it. Victoria's Requiem too, one of the first Renaissance masses I've heard, and I was shocked how modern it sounded (to me). 

I'm currently trying to make sense of some very early Medieval masses, the Tournai, the Barcelona, etc. I have two Ensemble Organum recordings with this repertoire and can't make up my mind whether they're good or vastly over-engineered (in every sense of the word) to sound good to modern ears. A bit embarassing to admit, that.

So, um, this is just to keep the topic alive :angel:


----------

